# Marbles, ID help



## RelicRaker (Oct 10, 2017)

A handful of marbles from various neighborhood digs. I've numbered them in the image for easier reference. Any info welcome. #2 and #3 are clay. #8 is a group of similar marbles recovered from a single cistern. If you need a solo photo of any marble for a better look, just ask, and I'll post one. 

Thanks!


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 14, 2017)

After lots of research, am pretty sure that #8 = Vitro agates. Likely from the 1940s, as that's the age of the adjacent objects (ABM bleach, Federal Law Whiskey base dated to 1947, and a few others). 

The others are still open for guesses.
And please check me on the Vitro ID.


----------

